# HOMTPA has moved!!!



## slotcar64 (Jan 27, 2009)

_We interrupt your daily forum browsing to bring you this special bulletin…_
Due to server problems, the HO Monster Truck / Pullers Association (HOMTPA) web site has moved.

HOMTPA link can be found on our HO Slot Car Association of Racers website - HOSCAR . net

Please remember to book mark this new HOMTPA web site.

_We now take you back to your regular thread - already in progress..._

:thumbsup:


----------

